# Usergroup revamp



## Mukuro (Dec 31, 2005)

Yea, you fucked up our accounts.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm messing around with usergroups and shit.

If any errors happen - i.e. me accidently banning all the 18+ and senior members, etc - be sure to tell me here! =D


----------



## Shunsui (Oct 26, 2006)

I can't ban the entire forum - help!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 26, 2006)

Usergroup Revamp? What are you gonna do to it?


----------



## Reznor (Oct 26, 2006)

> I can't ban the entire forum - help!


 Go to admincp and set registered users to "Can't view the forum"


> Usergroup Revamp? What are you gonna do to it?


 Just switch some stuff around. Mostly inner working that don't affect NF on an overt level.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 26, 2006)

I can't ban people anymore!


----------



## Sasori (Oct 26, 2006)

Havoc said:


> I can't ban people anymore!


xD**


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 26, 2006)

You're not gonna mod me accidentally for a split second, right?
Although the chances of that are a googolplex to one! xD


----------



## Havoc (Oct 26, 2006)

Yea, my banning powers still haven't come back.  Can we please get this fixed?


----------



## escamoh (Oct 26, 2006)

If someone accidently gets b& how will they post here?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 26, 2006)

Using the force.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 26, 2006)

Is Reznor kinda....authorizing use of dupes?


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes well...if I happen to be banned, I'll report it right away...if that is indeed possible.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2006)

OniTasku said:


> Yes well...if I happen to be banned, I'll report it right away...if that is indeed possible.



Just report it in court....that is if you aren't level'd 2 :xDD


----------



## Sasori (Oct 26, 2006)

lol @ accidental IP permab& situation


----------



## Santa (Oct 28, 2006)

> Is Reznor kinda....authorizing use of dupes?


 That would be stupid of him.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 28, 2006)

lol   . ..


----------



## Ippy (Oct 28, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:


> Is Reznor kinda....authorizing use of dupes?


Kisame would have a field day.


----------



## Mukuro (Nov 26, 2006)

How dare you Level 2 me?


----------

